# Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)



## Kagebunshin (6. Juni 2011)

*Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

hab mir mal nen rechner zusammen gestellt, wollte mal wissen, was ihr davon haltet:

1 x ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) ~109
1 x Cooler Master Centurion 5 II schwarz (RC-502-KKN1)                       ~50
1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667E ECC CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3E9SK2/8G) ~90
1 x LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk ~20
1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) 170~
1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (BK014) 42~
1 x be quiet! Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106) 55~
1 x ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQ90-L0UAY0YZ) 185~
1 x Samsung Spinpoint MP4 640GB, SATA II (HM640JJ) ~50

die graka und den prozessor würde ich, wenn nötig, übertakten und gleich vorsorgen.

Monitor: Syncmaster 22" 1600x1050
wird aber demnächst mit einem 24" FullHD getauscht.

vielen dank schonmal für die hilfe.

ps.alles zusammen sollte nicht die 850 knacken ( ohne monitor) und falls man noch irgendwo was sparen kann, noch eine kleine ssd karte mit reinhauen


----------



## Prognose Bumm (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Sieht sehr gut aus, finde ich - die Forenveteranen haben sicher noch ein paar Spartipps. Beim Netzteil könntest du vielleicht noch was verändern. Ich glaube, das Pure Power ist eher was Einfaches für Office- und Multimediasysteme. Ich habe 'nen sehr, sehr ähnlichen Rechner und ein BQ! Straight Power E8 CM verbaut - gefällt mir bis jetzt echt gut. Günstiger und auch gut wäre ein Antec High Current Gamer, das ist aber unter Vollast etwas lauter, weiß nicht inwiefern das ein Problem in der Praxis ist. Das wurde mir damals vorgeschlagen, hab mir aber dann das E8 gegönnt.

*Edit: *Hier was zum Antec HCG: http://www.technic3d.com/review/net...current-gamer-netzteil-hcg-520w-im-test/8.htm


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Beim netzteil greifst du besser zu einen von diesen:
XFX Core Edition PRO 450W ATX 2.3 (P1-450S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-480W/BN161) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Auch die Festplatte, da hättest du eher zu dieser greifen sollen: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Bei der Graka wäre diese billiger gewesen: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Wie siehts mit Gehäuselüftung aus? Gehäuse ist ja an sich Geschmacksache. Aber vllt schaust du dir mal die T9 Reihe von Sharkoon an:
t9 in Gehäuse/PC-Gehäuse Sharkoon, Midi-Tower | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Beim Mainbaord kannst du dir mal das Pro 3 mit Z68 ansehen:
ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Beim CPU Kühler werf ich einfach nochmal die 2 in die Runde:
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Beim Board sollte das Pro 3 oder Extreme4 auch reichen. Bei der Karte ist die Gigabyte auch ausreichend, bei der Asus wird wahrscheinlich ein Biosflash nötig sein damit die leise ist. Die Samsung F3 Spinpoint  wäre die bessere Lösung. Beim Netzteil wäre auch das Antec True Power New 550 oder Seasonic M12II 520 interessant mit Kabelmmanagement. Beim RAM nimmst du Speicher ohne ECC, da sparst du schnell eine größere Summe -> Klick


----------



## biohaufen (6. Juni 2011)

Hmm...  Das ist eine Notebookfestplatte


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*



Kagebunshin schrieb:


> 1 x ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) ~109


passt, alternativ ein Asrock Pro3 (B3) oder (mit USB3-Frontpanel) ein Asrock P67 Extreme4 (B3)


Kagebunshin schrieb:


> 1 x Cooler Master Centurion 5 II schwarz (RC-502-KKN1)                       ~50



Hier solltest Du beachten, dass die maximale Grafikkartenlänge 27cm beträgt. Alternativ z.B. ein Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55 oder Xigmatek Midgard ~60 bzw. mit Sichtfenster Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster ~65 oder Lancool PC-K58 ~60   



Kagebunshin schrieb:


> 1 x Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667E ECC CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3E9SK2/8G) ~90



RAM brauchst Du Non-ECC, ECC ist nur für Server. daher z.B. GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60 oder exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~55 



Kagebunshin schrieb:


> 1 x LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk ~20
> 1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) 170~
> 1 x be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+) (BK014) 42~



Passt. Kühler alternativ ein Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~35 oder EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35 oder Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 ~35   



Kagebunshin schrieb:


> 1 x be quiet! Pure Power 530W ATX 2.3 (L7-530W/BN106) 55~



Nimm auf jeden Fall ein anderes Netzteil, GoldenMic hat schon gute Vorschläge gemacht.



Kagebunshin schrieb:


> 1 x ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQ90-L0UAY0YZ) 185~



Grafikkarte ist sehr gut, alternativ eine Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5



> 1 x Samsung Spinpoint MP4 640GB, SATA II (HM640JJ) ~50


Festplatte brauchst Du keine 2,5". Eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB ~30 oder  Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45  wäre da besser und günstiger.

SSD würde ich eine Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~100 oder Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~200   nehmen.

Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Beim Mainbaord kannst du dir mal das Pro 3 mit Z68 ansehen:
> ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Wieso sollte er ein Z68 Chipsatz kaufen?


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso sollte er ein Z68 Chipsatz kaufen?



SSD-Caching FTW


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Und das bringt jetzt welchen Vorteil?


----------



## TBF_Avenger (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*



Softy schrieb:


> SSD-Caching


 ...ist ohne SSD wohl (leider) nicht zu gebrauchen


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das bringt jetzt welchen Vorteil?



Eben keinen. Damit wollte ich ausdrücken, dass der Z68-Chipsatz unnötig ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Na ja, der Vorteil ist ja, dass du die Grafikeinheit nutzen kannst, vorteilhaft, wenn die Grafikkarte gerade in der RMA ist.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Mein Vorschlag: Das Sharkoon-Gehäuse, weil keine Komponenternlimitierung z.B. Grafikkarte, es passt die Längste rein; Laufwerksanordnung, an jeder Stelle möglich; Komplette Front, luftdurchlässig und mit Filter; optionale Seitenluftbeimischung, je nach Kühlungskonzeption möglich; sehr Preiswert und zeitloses Design

Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme, weil der 140mm Lüfter auch noch die Spannungsreglerkühler anbläst und behindert keinen RAM oder andere nebenstehenden Komponenten

alle anderen Komponenten sind dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ausgewählt

Übrigens, das Mainboard unterstützt keinen ECC-RAM

Für die SSD müßtest du aber eventuell einen Adapter von Sata-Slim Sata besorgen, etwa 6-7€



Login 
*10 Artikel* im Warenkorb *€ 837,86**
anschauen | zur Kasse 







 

XFX PRO550W

*Auf Lager* 


€ 59,90*

€ 59,90* 


Asrock Fatal1ty P67 Performance

*Im Zulauf* 


€ 129,90*

€ 129,90* 


Arctic-Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2

*Liefertermin unbekannt* 


€ 29,99*

€ 29,99* 


Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy-Edition

*Auf Lager* 


€ 42,99*

€ 42,99* 


ZOTAC GTX560 Ti AMP

*Auf Lager* 


€ 199,90*

€ 199,90* 


Samsung SH-222AB

*Auf Lager* 


€ 18,99*

€ 18,99* 


Seagate ST3500418AS 500 GB

*Auf Lager* 


€ 35,49*

€ 35,49* 


Intel® Core™ i5-2500K

*Auf Lager* 


€ 182,90*

€ 182,90* 


G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

*Auf Lager* 


€ 59,90*

€ 59,90* 


Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 2,5" SSD 40 GB

*Auf Lager* 


€ 77,90*

€ 77,90* 



€ 837,86* ab € 19,90** 
Warenwert zzgl. Versandkosten 

*€ 857,76*** € 136,96 
*Gesamtpreis* inkl. 19% MWSt. 



*Mein Warenkorb* 
1 x XFX PRO550W 59,90*

1 x Asrock Fatal1ty P67 Performance 129,90*

1 x Arctic-Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 29,99*

1 x Sharkoon Rebel9 Economy-Edition 42,99*

1 x ZOTAC GTX560 Ti AMP 199,90*

1 x Samsung SH-222AB 18,99*

1 x Seagate ST3500418AS 500 GB 35,49*

1 x Intel® Core™ i5-2500K 182,90*

1 x G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit 59,90*

1 x Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 2,5" SSD 40 GB 77,90*



Warenwert
€ 837,86*

Warenkorb bearbeiten *zur Kasse*


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

@Cuddleman

Was will er denn mit einer 40GB SSD? Das ist nix Halbes und nix Ganzes. Die Zotac GTX560 Ti AMP! wäre mir zu laut.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

ps.

Wenn man das Preislimit einhalten will, mit Sonderwunsch, geht halt nichts anderes als die super kleine SSD, zumindest wenn bei einem Händler komplett zusammengestellt!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Dann spart man wo anders, aber 60GB SSD ist Minimum.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Dann spar doch mal optimal, stell mal eine Liste zur Verfügung und alles von einem Händler, da sonst die Versandkosten das Sparpotential wieder aufzehren.


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Meine Meinung habe ich in dem Thread schon kund getan, und ein bisschen Eigeninitiative erwarte ich schon vom TE  Wo ist das Problem, eine Wunschliste bei geizhals zu erstellen oder hier nach einer Alternative zu fragen, falls ein Händler eine Komponente nicht im Angebot hat?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Einfach mal wo anders kaufen, das spart schon, denn Alternate ist nun mal recht teuer.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Nur eben am heutigen Tag nicht.

MF und Konsorten langen heute ordentlich zu, so das die SSD dabei noch nicht mal durch Sparmaßnahme möglich wird.

Andererseits kann es auch sein, das unser Freund sich in dieser Situation nicht auskennt und kann dabei jede Hilfe gebrauchen.

Lamentiert nicht rum, sondern macht lieber ordentliche Vorschläge, an die er sich mit seinen gesetzten Zielen halten kann! 

Das verstehe ich unter Helfen !


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Lamentiert nicht rum, sondern macht lieber ordentliche Vorschläge, an die er sich mit seinen gesetzten Zielen halten kann!



Das haben ich und andere bereits auf Seite 1. Wo ist Dein Problem? Ende der Diskussion


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Na ja, der Vorteil ist ja, dass du die Grafikeinheit nutzen kannst, vorteilhaft, wenn die Grafikkarte gerade in der RMA ist.


 
Das auch der Grund warum ich nur noch ungern zum halben Chipsatz(p67) rate.


----------



## Cuddleman (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*



Softy schrieb:


> Das haben ich und andere bereits auf Seite 1. Wo ist Dein Problem? Ende der Diskussion


 
Und wo gibts den die Variationen von Komponenten bei einem Händler alle zusammen, zu seiner Preisvorstellung?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das auch der Grund warum ich nur noch ungern zum halben Chipsatz(p67) rate.


 
Jop, aber die Leute wechseln häufig die Grafikkarte, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es noch eine im Schrank gibt, ist groß und so oft wie man denkt, geht die Grafikkarte nicht kaputt, da ist ein defektes Mainboard wahrscheinlicher (schau mich an ).


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, aber die Leute wechseln häufig die Grafikkarte, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass es noch eine im Schrank gibt, ist groß und so oft wie man denkt, geht die Grafikkarte nicht kaputt, da ist ein defektes Mainboard wahrscheinlicher (schau mich an ).


 
Und was spricht bitte gegen den Z68?
Das Pro 3 z.b. ist auch nicht teurer als nen Asus P67, im Gegenteil.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Das Asus bietet mehr Sata Ports.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Weil ja 4 Sata II und 2 Sata III für den Normaluser nicht ausreichen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Ich erwähne es nur, mir reichen 6 Ports jedenfalls nicht.
Zähl doch mal zusammen.
Ein Port geht für den E-Sata am Gehäuse weg, einer für das Blue Ray Laufwerk, einer für den DVD Brenner, einer für die SSD und einer für die HDD, bleibt noch einer frei, das wäre mir zu wenig für die nächsten Jahre.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

1x Brenner
1X Blu Ray  - oder eins von beidem
1x HDD
1x SSD

Wären immernoch 2-3 frei.
Esata hat auch net jeder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Ich sag ja, man muss erst mal ermitteln, was der TE so plant, aber wenn er zu wenig Sata Ports hat, ärgert er sich sehr schnell, dann lieber für das gleiche Geld auf die Grafiknutzung verzichten, die wird er eh nie brauchen oder eben ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben. Das Extreme4 bietet auch 8 Ports.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Dann nimmt er halt das Extreme 4.
Im Endeffekt muss er es selber abwägen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt muss er es selber abwägen.


 
Das sage ich immer wieder.
Der TE muss wissen, was er will, halt nicht am falschen Ende sparen, das rächt sich immer irgendwann, sei es am Netzteil oder am Mainboard.


----------



## cabmac (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Das mit den SATA-Anschluessen ist SCHON ein Problem, wenn ICH bedenke, 2x SSD, 2XDVD-Brenner, 1xHDD, 1x ESATA im Frontpanle des Gehaeuses, so und dann gibts das Dock in meinem Gehaeuse fuer die externe Festplatte, macht sumasumarum 7, und deswegen mitunter, glaub ich, werde ich mir jetzt dieses ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.1, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBE4A-G0EAY0DZ) | Geizhals.at Österreich betellen, ich denke, damit kann mannleben....


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Du kannst auch die Rev 3.0, macht keinen Unterschied.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Jop, das Asus ist OK.

Lustig ist, dass die Z68 Version des Bretts nur 6 Sata Ports hat und trotzdem mehr kostet.  
ASUS P8Z68-V, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGC0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Dafür mehr Lanes für die Grakas...1x16, 1x8 und 1x4.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dafür mehr Lanes für die Grakas...1x16, 1x8 und 1x4.


 
nö, sind immer 1x16 Lanes, weil die CPU so angebunden ist. 
Er hat halt nur einen dritten 16x Slot, z.B. für eine Erweiterungskarte, die oberhalb der Grafikkarte nicht passt.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Hä wie jetzt?
Btw darfste mit dem Baord SLI betreiben.
Klar das dass teurer ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

Nicht.. hä, sondern.. jup. 

Genau, er kann 4 Way SLI machen.


----------



## cabmac (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

hmm, ich dachte nur, Rev. 3.1 scheint doch noch etwas aktuelleres zu sein, auf was es sich auch immer bezieht, Preislich sind die gleich...komisch

edit. ich bezog mich auf post 34, das mit dem zitieren lernen wir auch noch irgendwannmal


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Soooo...*

GoldenMic meint einfach nur, dass du beide Revisionen nehmen kannst, je nach dem, was lieferbar ist, du als User wirst keinen Unterschied merken.


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Wenn sie preislich gleich sind das 3.1er.
Ansonsten egal.


----------



## cabmac (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

So, endlich mein Ei gelegt, das 3.1er, i5-2500k, sythe mugen 2 rev.B, und 8GB Geil DDR3 1600er Ram-Kit bestellt......jetzt gibts kein zurueck..


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Verdammter Mist, ich hätte alles anders gemacht...


----------



## cabmac (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

arghhhhhh


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Jopp. passt. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Jep, sag bescheid, wenn du alles hast und das System läuft. Feedback ist gerne gesehen.


----------



## cabmac (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

ok, muesste laut alternate wohl Donnerstag da sein, Einbau kein Problem, nur hab ich ein bisschen Bammel von wegen Systemneuaufsetzen, die SSD`s wieder in Raid laufen zu lassen und sonstiges, aber naja, kriegen wir schon


----------



## GoldenMic (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Bei Problemen hast du ja uns


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Du willst zwei SSDs im Raid laufen lassen? 
wozu das denn?


----------



## cabmac (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

hab ich im Moment auch in Raid laufen, das fand der Verkauefer aus dem Laden einfach toll und liess sich nicht davon abbringen, die in Raid zu konfigurieren, und schlussendlich hab ich mich breitlabern lassen......also soll ichs diesmal lassen, oder wie, also dann AHCI-Modus?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Mach das alberne Raid weg, der größte Blödsinn weltweit.
Lass die SSD in AHCI laufen und gut, die sind schnell genug, weiß der Geier, was da Raid bringen soll.


----------



## cabmac (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

ich wusste das, nur wie gesagt, haben  der Dussel und sein Kollege mich breitgequatsch, dass das ja ach so toll ist, na gut, diesmal AHCI, muss ich nochmal den SSD-Thread suchen, wie das  beim Neubau eingestellt wird, musste mann ja vor der Installation machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Ist ganz einfach, den Sata Controller im Bios auf AHCI umstellen, fertig (schau nach Sata Storage).


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Ist ja mal wieder geil was Die Shopverkäufer so erzählen 
Raid geht doch unter AHCI gar nicht, heißt du produzierst dir unnötig andere Probleme


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Raid geht doch unter AHCI gar nicht, heißt du produzierst dir unnötig andere Probleme


 
Du kannst die Sata Ports in drei Modi laufen lassen: IDE, AHCI und Raid.
Jetzt laufen sie im Raid, damit die SSDs zusammen arbeiten.
Schaltet er im Bios auf AHCI um, wird das Raid automatisch aufgelöst.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Die Sache die ich mich dann eher Frage ist:
Was macht er mit der zweiten SSD?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was macht er mit der zweiten SSD?



Wenn's unbedingt sein muss, nehm ich die. Meine Adresse: ...


----------



## cabmac (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

was soll ich denn damit machen?, auf der ersten Betriebssystem und Progris und auf der anderen Spiele, oder nicht???.....sag ich ja, dass das komplette Dussels waren. ich wollte mir uerspruenglich eine 120GB SSD kaufen, dann hamm die mir die 2 60er mit dem Raid aufgequatscht...


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Genau, eine fürs OS und Office-Kram. Die andere für Games.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Hätte ich an deiner Stelle direkt zurückgegeben...2 60..anstatt eine 120er. Das sind ja Zustände wie früher in Medion Rechnern


----------



## cabmac (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

ich denke mal, die hatten die noch auf Lager und hamm noch einen gesucht, der ihnen die abkauft, hammse ja schlussendlich auch gefunden, naemlich mich
naj, muss ich jetzt mit leben...
nochmal ne andere Sache, ich such noch, bis jetzt vergeblich, ein schoenes Frontpanel fuer mein Gehaeuse, haupstaechlich mit USB 3.0 Anschluessen und Fire-Wire, wenn ich in dem MB schon 2 interne 3.0 Anschluesse und Fire Wire habe, will ich die auch im FP. Einer ne Idee? wenn da auch noch 2.0-Anschluesse oder Card-Reader dabei sind ist ja nicht schlimm, muss aber nicht....


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Für ein USB3 Frontpanel könntest Du ein ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) nehmen, da ist ein Panel mit dabei.

Cardreader kann ich Dir den Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern empfehlen.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Wichtig ist fürs Frontpanel das du bei den Mainboard internen Anschlüssen 2 USB 3er hast.
Ansonsten kannst du auch ein Gehäuse nehmen welches dir den Anschluss von der Boardrückseite nach vorne legt.
Ich finde das dass bei der T9 Reihe von Sharkoon ziemlich gut gemacht ist, beim Antec Nine Hundred Two V3 war das eher nicht der Fall.


----------



## cabmac (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*




cabmac schrieb:


> So, endlich mein Ei gelegt, das 3.1er, i5-2500k, sythe mugen 2 rev.B, und 8GB Geil DDR3 1600er Ram-Kit bestellt......jetzt gibts kein zurueck..


 
MB hab ich ja bestellt, deswegen, will ich ja das FP, da das CM kein Front USB und Fire-Wire hat....

edit: Asus P8P67 rev. 3.1


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Dann kannst Du z.B. ein DeLOCK USB3.0 Front Panel 2-Port nehmen mit einem Adapter für die internen USB3-Ports, z.B. Lian Li UC-01 extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter (noch nicht erhältlich )


----------



## cabmac (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

So, Lieferung angekommen, ich dachte ja schon, dass der Kuehler ein ganz schoener Apparat sein wuerde, ich hab ihn noch nie live gesehen, aber dass der SO riesig ist


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Schick Schick, viel Spaß.
Kannst ja mal mit dem Scythe Grand Kama Cross von mir vergleichen:
sysProfile: ID: 141696 - GoldenMic


----------



## cabmac (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

hehehe, da ich noch nicht zuhause bin, hab ich mal ein bisschen rumgestoebert von wegen Einbau ->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSGr-7NqUbI , finde diese Methode ein bisschen seltsam von wegen einfach ein Troepfchen Waermeleitpaste auf den Kuehler und das wars, nicht besser auf den Prozzi und dann erstmal verstreichen, wie immer???


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Also es gibt da 2 Möglichkeiten.
Es geht ja darum die WLP möglichst gleichmäßig zu verteilen und dabei Lufteinschlüsse zu mermeiden.
Die einen verstreichen die WLP andere packen einen Erbsengroßen Tropfen in die Mitte und verteilen die WLP dann durch den Anpressdruck.
Funktionieren tut beides.


----------



## cabmac (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep, sag bescheid, wenn du alles hast und das System läuft. Feedback ist gerne gesehen.


 

fertig und...LAEUFT....


----------



## Softy (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Sieht prima aus  Aber Deine Signatur musst Du noch ändern 

Wie bist Du mit der Lautstärke zufrieden? Hast Du die Serienlüfter drin gelassen?

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechenknecht


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Sehr schick. 
Du kannst ja ein Album bei dir aufm Profil erstellen und dort deine Bilder reinpacken, dann kann sie jeder sehen.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Sieht schick aus.
Das mit der Lautstäkre würde mich auch interessieren und wenn du magst kannst du dir ja ein sysprofile anlegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Berichte dann, wie lange die Serienlüfter gehalten haben, bevor das Klacken anfängt.


----------



## cabmac (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Danke, das mit dem Alben keine schlechte Idee, nur find ich die nicht....
Lautstaerke kann ich im moment noch nichts grossartiges zu sagen, ich hab am WE nur mal ein bisschen Windows konfigurieren koennen, von wegen Programme aufspielen usw. Da war die Lautstaerke wirklich angenehm. In diesen Tagen spiel ich mal wieder Crysis 2 und Shift 2 auf und dann gucken wir mal, wie es aussieht.
Paar Enermax wuerde ich sowieso auf kurze Sicht einbauen und die originalen raus.....also die kommen wahrscheinlich garnicht erst zum klacken

edit.:Signatur geaendert   

edit2: mein Haendler hat mir heut morgen einen LG 23" 120mhz "3d" full Hd Monitor fuer 195,- euro Angeboten, zuschlagen??? er hat mir mit dem auch crysis 2 in 3d gezeigt, DAS ist ja wohl der Hammer.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*



cabmac schrieb:


> Danke, das mit dem Alben keine schlechte Idee, nur find ich die nicht....


 
Du musst das Album ja auch erst erstellen. Geh mal auf dein Profil, dort kannst du dann ein Album anlegen.


----------



## Softy (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*



cabmac schrieb:


> edit2: mein Haendler hat mir heut morgen einen LG 23" 120mhz "3d" full Hd Monitor fuer 195,- euro Angeboten, zuschlagen??? er hat mir mit dem auch crysis 2 in 3d gezeigt, DAS ist ja wohl der Hammer.....



Welcher Monitor genau? Der da? LG Electronics Flatron W2363D, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## cabmac (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*



Softy schrieb:


> Welcher Monitor genau? Der da? LG Electronics Flatron W2363D, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
hmm, scheint so, kaeme ja preislich auch hin, na da wird der mit mir kein Geschaeft machen..., ich hatte mich noch garnicht mit der 3D-Materie auseinandergesetzt. Taugt das auf lange Sicht was, oder ist das nur der kurzweilige "boah, ist das geil"-Effekt??


----------



## cabmac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

also, ich hab gestern mal Mafia2 wieder rausgeholt und dann nochmal ne runde Shift 2 gezockt, nur mal zu gucken, von wegen Lautstaerke. ich muss sagen, cih bin aeusserst positiv ueberrascht. Ich vernehme hier nur ein angenehmes, nicht stoerendes rauschen. Kein vergleich zu meiner "alten" Maschiene, die bei meinen Zimmertemperaturen (bedenkt meinen Wohnort) schon ganz gut mit dem Katana 3 aufgedreht hat. Ueber die CPU-Temps kann ich noch nichts sagen, igwie komm ich mit dem monitoring der asussuite nicht klar.


----------



## Softy (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Prima, dass Du mit der Lautstärke zufrieden bist. Die CPU-Temperatur kannst Du z.B. mit Core Temp - Download - CHIP Online auslesen.

Grüße nach Spanien  --- Softy


----------



## cabmac (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

ok, versuch ich mal damit, die Asus-Suite ist wohl nicht meins


----------



## cabmac (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

hi, hab mal Aida64 extreme auf das neue System darueber laufen lassen, Temp finde ich eigentlich ein bisschen hoch, oder nicht? Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich aehnliche Temps. auf meinem 955 mit Katana 3 Kuehler zu verzeichnen hatte (No-Name-Gehaeuse, mit nicht einem Zusatzluefter). Meine Zimmertemp ist zwar relativ hoch (ca.28º) aber dennoch. Wenn ich denn mal uebertakten will, bleibt da wohl nicht mehr viel Luft nach oben.....


----------



## cabmac (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Meinungen zu PC-Zusammenstellung erwünscht (P67, i5-2500K, GTX 560 Ti)*

Oehm, tschuldigung fuer DP



edit: fuehrt, glaub ich, ein bisschen zu weit in diesem Thread, kann ja mal einer verschieben.....


----------

